# Peeing after orgasm?



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey ladies 

Quick question. Are you able to pee after having an orgasm? Or is it really difficult/impossible?

Thanks!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

If it was a really GREAT one? Hahaa. Yes...it takes a minute for my body to change tracks. 

ETA: and a little concentration!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

It depends on the kind of orgasm. Sometimes I can go almost immediately and sometimes it can take 5 or 10 minutes.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I can't say I've ever noticed it being a problem. I've been plagued with urinary and renal problems my entire life, so peeing after sex is a must. I've never seemed to have a problem doing so.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

OK, so my wife and I are in our early sixties, and in the last five years sex has gone from once/twice a week to every other day, and sometimes every day. This is not hysterical bonding or anything of that nature, post-menopausally, my wife has come into a condition that they are just learning about called post menopausal zing. Frankly, I lose count of the number of orgasms that she has in one encounter. BUT!!!, just as soon as we are done, she literally flies off the bed and onto the toilet, the urge is strong, but it takes a little while for the urine to flow.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Taxman said:


> OK, so my wife and I are in our early sixties, and in the last five years sex has gone from once/twice a week to every other day, and sometimes every day. This is not hysterical bonding or anything of that nature, post-menopausally, my wife has come into a condition that they are just learning about called post menopausal zing. Frankly, I lose count of the number of orgasms that she has in one encounter. BUT!!!, just as soon as we are done, she literally flies off the bed and onto the toilet, the urge is strong, but it takes a little while for the urine to flow.


Post menopausal zing with countless orgasms????!!!! Is that contagious? Can I hang out with your wife for awhile?! LOL.

I can pee afterwards but it takes a little concentration. What bothers me is the feeling I'm going to pee during.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

WorkingWife said:


> Post menopausal zing with countless orgasms????!!!! Is that contagious? Can I hang out with your wife for awhile?! LOL.
> 
> I can pee afterwards but it takes a little concentration. What bothers me is the feeling I'm going to pee during.


She has discussed this with her OB/GYN and we have tried to do as much research as we can. Apparently there are a few articles out there but not one hell of a lot to go on. This is because the estrogen levels have bottomed out and they are no longer there to balance out the male hormone, which governs sex drive . She has always been multi-orgasmic, just not at this level. Up until 4-5 years ago, she would have two or three. Now, she describes sex as one long orgasm peppered with some small rest periods. We have no idea if this is commonplace or are we just lucky. We have discussed this, and given my limited understanding of anatomy, I have theorized that as long as she does not produce higher levels of estrogen, then this should carry on for years, maybe decades (I hope).


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Taxman said:


> She has discussed this with her OB/GYN and we have tried to do as much research as we can. Apparently there are a few articles out there but not one hell of a lot to go on. This is because the estrogen levels have bottomed out and they are no longer there to balance out the male hormone, which governs sex drive . She has always been multi-orgasmic, just not at this level. Up until 4-5 years ago, she would have two or three. Now, she describes sex as one long orgasm peppered with some small rest periods. We have no idea if this is commonplace or are we just lucky. We have discussed this, and given my limited understanding of anatomy, I have theorized that as long as she does not produce higher levels of estrogen, then this should carry on for years, maybe decades (I hope).


Ah, I am on hormone replacement which also replaces the estrogen. I am a huge proponent of HRT but now I may have to rethink it! I have a friend who is post menopausal and she was always pretty orgasmic and she said one afternoon she was walking along and sat on a bark bench in the sunshine and just suddenly started having wave after wave of orgasms.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

WorkingWife said:


> Ah, I am on hormone replacement which also replaces the estrogen. I am a huge proponent of HRT but now I may have to rethink it! I have a friend who is post menopausal and she was always pretty orgasmic and she said one afternoon she was walking along and sat on a bark bench in the sunshine and just suddenly started having wave after wave of orgasms.


Ummm, we have joked that I can blow from the next room, and boom.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Taxman said:


> She has discussed this with her OB/GYN and we have tried to do as much research as we can. Apparently there are a few articles out there but not one hell of a lot to go on. This is because the estrogen levels have bottomed out and they are no longer there to balance out the male hormone, which governs sex drive . She has always been multi-orgasmic, just not at this level. Up until 4-5 years ago, she would have two or three. Now, she describes sex as one long orgasm peppered with some small rest periods. We have no idea if this is commonplace or are we just lucky. We have discussed this, and given my limited understanding of anatomy, I have theorized that as long as she does not produce higher levels of estrogen, then this should carry on for years, maybe decades (I hope).


This is quite common from my experience. Lots of women over 50 get like this. My GF thinks it is all me... and I just let her think that...


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

Taxman said:


> She has discussed this with her OB/GYN and we have tried to do as much research as we can. Apparently there are a few articles out there but not one hell of a lot to go on. This is because the estrogen levels have bottomed out and they are no longer there to balance out the male hormone, which governs sex drive . She has always been multi-orgasmic, just not at this level. Up until 4-5 years ago, she would have two or three. Now, she describes sex as one long orgasm peppered with some small rest periods. We have no idea if this is commonplace or are we just lucky. We have discussed this, and given my limited understanding of anatomy, I have theorized that as long as she does not produce higher levels of estrogen, then this should carry on for years, maybe decades (I hope).


This has been my experience as well.


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

BluesPower said:


> This is quite common from my experience. Lots of women over 50 get like this. My GF thinks it is all me... and I just let her think that...


Hahahahahahaha! It is all you!


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

WorkingWife said:


> Ah, I am on hormone replacement which also replaces the estrogen...I have a friend who is post menopausal and she was always pretty orgasmic and she said one afternoon she was walking along and sat on a bark bench in the sunshine and just suddenly started having wave after wave of orgasms.


Well...a bumpy car ride, a bicycle ride, a horseback ride, some gym equipment, walking fast with tight jeans on, the smallest vibration and/or friction starts it for me...I have always had hair triggered orgasms, starting as a young teen. Actually, starting before I became a teen. It has become much worse now that I am post menopausal. Or should I say better? >It can be embarrassing if it happens when I am in public or with people in the vicinity. Occasionally, I have noticed people noticing, which can be embarrassing. I quickly leave, excuse myself, get away from people if I notice them observing. It can be both a blessing and a curse.

I am not one to masturbate in public LOL but sometimes an orgasm quickly comes up on me if there is the least little bit of vibration or friction. It's like a sneeze that sneaks up on you out of nowhere and then you keep sneezing over and over.

It takes me a little while to pee after vaginal orgasm, but not clitoral orgasm.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Taxman said:


> She has discussed this with her OB/GYN and we have tried to do as much research as we can. Apparently there are a few articles out there but not one hell of a lot to go on. This is because the estrogen levels have bottomed out and they are no longer there to balance out the male hormone, which governs sex drive . She has always been multi-orgasmic, just not at this level. Up until 4-5 years ago, she would have two or three. Now, she describes sex as one long orgasm peppered with some small rest periods. We have no idea if this is commonplace or are we just lucky. We have discussed this, and given my limited understanding of anatomy, I have theorized that as long as she does not produce higher levels of estrogen, then this should carry on for years, maybe decades (I hope).


Estrogen and progesterone levels stay low, while testosterone gradually reduces.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I am glad to hear that this happens elsewhere. It is therefore benefitting more of humankind. Off to the gym so I can get into better shape and keep up.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

WildMustang said:


> Well...a bumpy car ride, a bicycle ride, a horseback ride, some gym equipment, walking fast with tight jeans on, the smallest vibration and/or friction starts it for me...I have always had hair triggered orgasms, starting as a young teen. Actually, starting before I became a teen. It has become much worse now that I am post menopausal. Or should I say better? >It can be embarrassing if it happens when I am in public or with people in the vicinity. Occasionally, I have noticed people noticing, which can be embarrassing. I quickly leave, excuse myself, get away from people if I notice them observing. It can be both a blessing and a curse.
> 
> I am not one to masturbate in public LOL but sometimes an orgasm quickly comes up on me if there is the least little bit of vibration or friction. It's like a sneeze that sneaks up on you out of nowhere and then you keep sneezing over and over.
> 
> It takes me a little while to pee after vaginal orgasm, but not clitoral orgasm.


Thank you for this and it's good to know that there are others that went through this. I'm still in my 20s but i've always had orgasms very easily and often when i did not want them to happen. Actually your situation sounds a little more extreme than mine but it did happen sometimes (not really often) from things like crossing or uncrossing my legs. It would sometimes happen like in school or wherever (even in church!). But more usually my embarrassment was when i was with guys fooling around or even just light touching or kissing. You describe it so well like coming on like a sneeze. I would try to hide it as I didn't want these guys to know i was having an orgasm. I'm sure a lot of women might think that this is great but it's not. It always felt like a curse to me and it made me feel like a freak.


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

JustTheWife said:


> Thank you for this and it's good to know that there are others that went through this. I'm still in my 20s but i've always had orgasms very easily and often when i did not want them to happen. Actually your situation sounds a little more extreme than mine but it did happen sometimes (not really often) from things like crossing or uncrossing my legs. It would sometimes happen like in school or wherever (even in church!). But more usually my embarrassment was when i was with guys fooling around or even just light touching or kissing. You describe it so well like coming on like a sneeze. I would try to hide it as I didn't want these guys to know i was having an orgasm. I'm sure a lot of women might think that this is great but it's not. It always felt like a curse to me and it made me feel like a freak.


deleted my post


----------



## StuckInLove (Jun 6, 2017)

This is fascinating. I wonder if my wife is subject to this (I will ask!). Ever since we met in our teens, she has been very orgasmic during sex and foreplay. Lately, she's gotten even more comfortable with herself (and generally more healthy) and has begun full on ejaculating during orgasm, enough to ruin our mattress.. 

I'm honestly intrigued. What starts the 'random' orgasm? Have you already been thinking arousing thoughts, and things sort of spiral out from there? Did something/someone trigger the kick-off? Does it happen at specific times in your cycle? Or is it truly random and surprising?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

StuckInLove said:


> This is fascinating. I wonder if my wife is subject to this (I will ask!). Ever since we met in our teens, she has been very orgasmic during sex and foreplay. Lately, she's gotten even more comfortable with herself (and generally more healthy) and has begun full on ejaculating during orgasm, enough to ruin our mattress..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honestly intrigued. What starts the 'random' orgasm? Have you already been thinking arousing thoughts, and things sort of spiral out from there? Did something/someone trigger the kick-off? Does it happen at specific times in your cycle? Or is it truly random and surprising?



I don’t think my wife is multi-orgasmic; once she had a good one (maximum two, if she was very horny), she is not able to orgasm again, as far as I know (and I tried). 
I guess she is more like a dude in that sense and can’t get hard again after a long, old fashioned BJ. I mean oral. (What’s the female equivalent for BJs? Clit Job? VajayJob? It surely won’t have the word ‘job’ in it. Vulvleasure.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

BioFury said:


> *Quick question. Are you able to pee after having an orgasm? Or is it really difficult/impossible?*


*Usually, not with any major level of difficulty!

Same went for both of my XW's!*


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

I usually have a wee before so the need soon after does not arise, but a few times it has arisen and I do not remember having to wait long. 

My main problem is that orgasms make me hugely thirsty almost each time. Sometime hungry too. Been know to snack after. Not all the time, but thirsty definitely. I keep a bottle of water in the bedroom. Not sure if this is normal, but its a small price to pay for a good event.


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

StuckInLove said:


> What starts the 'random' orgasm? *I don't know if I would call them random or not, but they usually start with the slightest bit of friction of some sort, or stimulation (vibration from bumpy car ride or bike ride or horseback ride) of some sort, against my clit. *Have you already been thinking arousing thoughts, *Yes. I have a very hard time turning arousing thoughts off. I can quiet them a little when I need to focus on work or something very important, but they are always playing in the background of my mind and when I try to stifle them for extended periods of time (days), I have frequent vivid wet dreams in my sleep *and things sort of spiral out from there? *If allowed to spiral out from there, yes.*Did something/someone trigger the kick-off? *Yes, usually it is triggered mostly by my erotic thoughts. Add the tiniest bit of friction or stimulation and orgasms will quickly follow. A sexy man in my presence enhances the experience and makes the orgasms more intense, especially if we are interacting in any way*Does it happen at specific times in your cycle? *Not really. For as long as I can remember, it has been this way with me*Or is it truly random and surprising?*It was surprising in my early years (early adolescent/pre-teen) but as I grew to fully embrace and accept my sexuality, it is not surprising at all*


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

During some longer sessions while we're listening to the blues, in bed, dear W can have five or six. 

We have intermission about a song length in between each after the first two. 

I do like oral, and when we have all morning this is great.

After three she normally has to take a pee break.


----------

